# Line breeding...



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have been back and forth on breeding a certain pair of niggies. 
Snowyledge Best Beau-Tye (NC PROMISEDLAND RAM-BEAU +*B*S x NC PROMISEDLAND SUNDAY BEST)
Pike Farm Onieda (Dawnland Sorcerers Spice x Dawnland Primrose)
They would be line bred on
Rosasharn TL Cauldron *S E90
GCH NC PromisedLand Legacy Sunday 2*M E90
ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L +*S 'E' ++B +AE 82
Stonewall's Apocalypse Now +*S
ARMCH Goodwood Water Lilly 2*D

How close in your opinion is to close? It works out their kids would be about 4% inbred (I love kintraks). They both have great genetic backgrounds, so I'm kinda feeling guilt free about breeding for flash. Yeah yeah I know "we don't breed for flash or color". She's going to be FF so I would wether the boys anyway.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm guessing all of those are further back in the pedigree? I don't see that it would be a problem.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I should add not the best or most recent pics, just wanted to give you an idea.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm guessing all of those are further back in the pedigree? I don't see that it would be a problem.


3 generations on Cauldron and Sunday


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Look at the doe and buck first and the udders close behind these two. Are they going to cross well? That's the most important thing. Nothing wrong with a linebreeding that close at all.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed KW. Here is a link from the Dairy Goat Journal that you may or may not find useful, just putting it out there. http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/83/83-6/Alice_G_Hall.html
have to say the little spotted one is pretty darn cute. Yes I wouldn't breed for color either, but it's a cutey.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

As you all know linebreeding can bring out the good a lot or the bad a lot.
I don't think you're that close and I would go for it if I saw traits I really liked.

I'd want nice conformation and udder - then if you keep anyone I'd want a real nice outcross buck.

I would caution -- you have a number of OH bucks in that lineup. Cauldron is known for throwing his height and then you've got Tiger L.


HTH,


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Look at the doe and buck first and the udders close behind these two. Are they going to cross well? That's the most important thing. Nothing wrong with a linebreeding that close at all.


Thanks! His mother on the PromisedLand site was FF and when I saw her udder she is well attached and had good medial, but her teats were not very plumb. I think she was overfilled, because when I saw her in person(she had freshened since her FF pics) they were plumb, and beautiful.

I didn't get to see her mother. Onieda was a bottle baby and the breeder had already sold her mother. I was bummed, but the breeder assured me she was fantastic. Dawnland does has great goats. So Pike farm gave me a good deal. So I wont really know anything until she freshens, and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I just want to mention, Cauldron isn't really overheight...he has gone over, but he usually sticks under. He was just right at the limit usually.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We posted at the same time. My reply was at LBF.  And you're very welcome. :thumb:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Look at the doe and buck first and the udders close behind these two. Are they going to cross well? That's the most important thing. Nothing wrong with a linebreeding that close at all.





clearwtrbeach said:


> Agreed KW. Here is a link from the Dairy Goat Journal that you may or may not find useful, just putting it out there. http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/83/83-6/Alice_G_Hall.html
> have to say the little spotted one is pretty darn cute. Yes I wouldn't breed for color either, but it's a cutey.


Thanks for the link! That is my Oni Bologna. As she gets older she is starting to look like a black leopard. Plus she has goat jewelery!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> As you all know linebreeding can bring out the good a lot or the bad a lot.
> I don't think you're that close and I would go for it if I saw traits I really liked.
> 
> I'd want nice conformation and udder - then if you keep anyone I'd want a real nice outcross buck.
> ...


Beau-Tye is Ram-Beau's son who is overheight. But I do have a nice Outcross buck. He is Fantasea Island grandson, Howie. Who would be another breeding option. Pardon the hairy picture, and the over stretched he was peein.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> I just want to mention, Cauldron isn't really overheight...he has gone over, but he usually sticks under. He was just right at the limit usually.


He has a number of OH offspring. Just as Tiger L does.

IF Snowyledge Best Beau-Tye is OH then you might want to be cautious about breeding him with a tall girl who has OH animals in her pedigree. Have you used him before? Has he thrown large kids? Any go OH?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He does have some overheight offspring, yes...just pointing out that Cauldron has been under and slightly over.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> He has a number of OH offspring. Just as Tiger L does.
> 
> IF Snowyledge Best Beau-Tye is OH then you might want to be cautious about breeding him with a tall girl who has OH animals in her pedigree. Have you used him before? Has he thrown large kids? Any go OH?


Beau-Tye is only 5 months, and has just started acting like a buck, but hasn't had the confidence to do anthing about it. The only opportunity he has had was with a grade doe, that he dislikes immensly since she hasn't been very nice to him(she was very nice that day). And another does that came into heat came into heat the day Bonnie kidded, so I didn't get the chance to use him, next round of heat we'll see what he does.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im not good at this linebreeding stuff to. I just bought a buck to breed to my younger does. After examining who is in their pedigree I found out they both share the same grandpa. Is that to close.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

WalnutGroveFarm said:


> Im not good at this linebreeding stuff to. I just bought a buck to breed to my younger does. After examining who is in their pedigree I found out they both share the same grandpa. Is that to close.


Who is the grandsire? Is he someone you want to influnece your breeding program?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

kylee, can I ask (not sarcastically I don't understand I guess )how a goat goes just over and under, unless it's just as they grow??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sometimes they may be bulkier one day or hold themselves a little higher, especially bucks...even a hooves can effect that little bit of height. It's not an uncommon thing if you have a nigerian right at the height limit, to be under at a show and then over at another show. There is a ND doe I just saw who was appraised as overheight, but just went to a show and measured underheight. So it definately happens. Just because a ND measures slightly over at one point, doesn't necessarily mean they won't measure at or under next time.


----------

